# do shell script... résultat ligne par ligne



## ArrowIV (28 Janvier 2009)

Je recherche tous les fichiers audio protégés avec un programme AppleScript faisant un do shell script
Il semble que mdfind protected fonctionne, mais il me faut faire suivre une autre cmde pour
avoir un résultat ligne par ligne.

set protec to "protected"
set myText to (do shell script "  /usr/bin/mdfind -0  " & quoted form of protec & "  ") as string

Le résultat dans mytext est tout en bloc et non ligne par ligne; inexploitable
Comment sortir un résultat ligne par ligne, c'est à dire un alias par ligne
Comment affiner la recherche dans un dossier donné (-onlyin ne fonctionne pas)
Comment ne filtrer que les fichiers audios mp3 et m4p

un grand merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ben206stras (13 Février 2009)

Pour rechercher tous les fichiers avec l'extension mp3 ou m4p, tu peux essayer de travailler avec la commande find du style (en deux étapes pour mettre les m4p à la fin) :

_find /nom_repertoire -name '*.mp3' 2>/dev/null > ton_fichier_
_find /nom_repertoire -name '*.m4p' 2>/dev/null >> ton_fichier_

Ceci te mettra la liste des fichiers avec leur chemin d'accès en absolu dans le fichier ton_fichier qui sera créé dans le répertoire courant.


----------

